# two mp10 help...



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

ok i have them set as master and a salve. the master speed is 50% for example and the slave is set to orange anti sync. it is copying the same speed at 50%. any thoughts? even when i flip through modes it does the same thing. only in short pulse it does the opposite.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I would clear the memory on this, do a factory reset. My MP40's lose the master/slave program sometimes.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> I would clear the memory on this, do a factory reset. My MP40's lose the master/slave program sometimes.


there brand new and already cleared as when i was setting up the master salve.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

If they are doing the opposite on short pulse then they should be the opposite on everything else. Reefcrest and lagoon mode is a little different because they do not go exactly opposite of what the other does, it's more on the reverse program if that makes any sense. It should work anti sync on long pulse. Maybe email or call ecotech. Possible faulty RF chips


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> If they are doing the opposite on short pulse then they should be the opposite on everything else. Reefcrest and lagoon mode is a little different because they do not go exactly opposite of what the other does, it's more on the reverse program if that makes any sense. It should work anti sync on long pulse. Maybe email or call ecotech. Possible faulty RF chips


ok i figured it out i believe. now heres the next problem. im not getting much wave at all. i had it full speed with really short stops and barely goes up. whats up with that? i seen tanks run one and they get decent wave.

could i be my over flow box blocking the flow or does it have to do with placement of the pumps. should it be closer to water level or more mid way down the tank. please help.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

The size of the wave is dependent on the height of the pump, the closer to the top, the smaller the wave. Use the autotune function. Make sure the pumps are on opposite ends. you will get a more aggressive wave on short pulse if there are in sync.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> The size of the wave is dependent on the height of the pump, the closer to the top, the smaller the wave. Use the autotune function. Make sure the pumps are on opposite ends. you will get a more aggressive wave on short pulse if there are in sync.


so i should lower my pumps and use the auto tune at lowest setting to c what i can get? if i dont get any waves with the auto tune than what?


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hmm, I actually get bigger waves when I move my mp10s closer to the top (just high enough to not create vortex).

Use the auto-tune, as soon as you see the wave you like hit the center button then slowly tweak it using the left/right buttons and set.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

zk4444 said:


> Hmm, I actually get bigger waves when I move my mp10s closer to the top (just high enough to not create vortex).
> 
> Use the auto-tune, as soon as you see the wave you like hit the center button then slowly tweak it using the left/right buttons and set.


if going left does it increase wave or decrease


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

I don't think they increase or decrease the wave size, but more like fine tuning the "timing" of the wave surges hence increasing/decreasing their size. 

I normally just do trial and error until I get the wave that I'm after then go from there.


----------

